# 1930s Little Prince 14" Bicycle Question



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2010)

I bought this bike several years ago at a Richmond, VA indoor flea market. That's the only name on the brass head badge. The owner said it dated to 1933 and I've verified the style matches that era exactly. I know Colson had a "Prince" series of adult bicycles back then. Perhaps this was their children's Prince model? Any help ID-ing a manufacturer would be greatly appreciated. I'll try to get a photo posted soon. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's the photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4662445762/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4662445740/

Under the brush coated light green paint is the original carmine green/cream original paint, which is still in nice shape if the later brush on paint job could be removed without ruining the original paint. Since the photo was taken I have bought a very similar designed rear fender for the one that's missing. Just need to fabricate a couple fender braces from flat strap steel. My son actually learned to ride a two-wheeler on this bike since his legs were a bit short for his 20" bicycle. The New Departure brake still functions perfectly!

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 2, 2010)

I know nothing, cept its pretty cool!


----------

